

Ask HN: Location Based Dating? - d4ft

Hi HN-<p>I posted this last night, but didn't really get much response.  I figured I'd give it one more shot, since I think there is some upside to this idea.  Obviously I wanted the opinion of the collective.<p>So, A buddy of mine recently told me to take a look a blippy. I liked it, kind of. In any case, I thought that this voyeuristic (or insane sharing) impulse could be put to use for dating. What does that mean? Well I think with user's permissions you could attach to their foursquare, blippy etc. (or use the api if one exists), gather up their recent check-ins/location data, and then compare with other people who have similar habits. People with the highest matches could be recommended first etc. etc.<p>Yes/No/Already Exists? What do we think?
======
noodle
i don't think it is an idea that will, by itself, sustain a dating site. it is
a good single facet, as things like this do help when pairing people, but it
misses other facets that combine to make a good match.

i think that an interesting idea might be to combine hyper-personal data like
this into a site that is more closed and private. can't freely browse people
and the data they submit, you only get algorithmically matched up to a handful
of people per time period.

that would address one of the bigger issues with dating sites, i think, which
is that people don't tend to get good matches because they don't feel
comfortable putting their entire personality out on display to the internets-
at-large.

just my $0.02, though. wanted to give some kind of input since you were having
trouble getting some before.

